# Lcd Hd Tv Online Source



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

would appreciate feed back on you tv experts







about the 37"-42" tv's


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

It's a matter of personal preference. We liked and bought one from Wally World. Stand back and look at the picture versus others the same size (best buy and other electronics stores are the best place to compare pictures). Do this in at least two stores. Then find the best deal online, but pick a safe dealer. In our case we picked a less expensive model then the name brands because of the picture.


----------



## imabeachbum (Mar 24, 2006)

If your a member of Costco and not extremely picky, they have a Vizio brand that is getting decent reviews from the 'experts' and good to great reviews from consumers. Their 42" Vizio is 1080p, has all the inputs you will need and as far as I know only one of the few 42" you will find under 2k. I recently bought the 20" model for the bedroom/camper and the picture with just a small powered antenna is fantastic (same great picture in camper). It has an HD tuner built in so Im able to get all the Minneapolis stations in digital and HD when broadcast.

Hope this helps, regards

Alan


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Once I have made a decision on the set I am after, I have found PriceGrabgber.com to be an excellent place to compare prices and also find an etailer to buy from. You can read actual customer reviews there just like on Ebay.

I ended up buying my 61" Samsung DLP from BestBuyPLasma.com and was pleased with the $1000 I saved, and also their service.

As to which set to buy, I would consider looking for one that is 1080p (not 1080i), and has at least two HDMI inputs. This will "future proof" you pretty good.

If your budget is a little smaller and you will usually be sitting more than about 10' feet away from the set, then buy a set with a screen resolution of 720p (technically 768p on most flat panels). At that distance your eyes can't tell the difference, and you will save alot of money.

But do yourself a favor and get the 42" if you can. You will thank me later









Good Luck


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I found this online after poking around. Boy are the prices coming down! 1 year ago I paid $2800 for a high end Panasonic 42" plasma that is not 1080p. Now I found this:

Samsung 40" 1080p LCD

Link to Samsung LNT4061F










$1700 for the newest Samsung 40" 1080p LCD. Pretty sweet deal.
Lots of great inputs too. This will be a tough act to follow.

Good Luck


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

thanks for the input!


----------

